# Help please r33 gtst rough running



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

My car doesn't have a diagnostic plug
Its been cut about to take a blitz system. Not my choice but its there
I have 3 errors on it
From the pictures can anyone point me in the right direction to sort them out.
The maf bit is easy but the other 2 I need help
I've installed a ali rad which had not temp sensor hole
Can anyone tell me where the two sensors I have go now


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

By the way.The last picture shows the maf sensor with its points resolved not with much impro


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

The water temp sensor is in the intake close to where the Top Radiator hose goes. There will be 1 with a single wire and another with 2 and a grey plug. This is the one that the ECU uses. Code 21 is usually coil packs and Airflowmeter may just need replacing if the code is still there. Can you view the voltage from it on the Blitz?


----------



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for the advice Richard.
I've measured my spitfire coils they all read 1.2 ohms
I was going to put the brass threaded 2 wire sensor in a ali adaptor in the top rad hose but where I put the grey one I have no idea
I've got hold of a spec 1 maf which fits my plug but the engine is spec 2 so not sure if the sensors read the same airflow as the plugs are different in spec 1 to 2


----------

